# A warning to Tire Rack Customers



## Bob's GTI (May 17, 2004)

I recently purchased 4 Goodyear F1 D3's from the Tire Rack and had them drop shipped to one of there recommended installers - Community Tire in Brea, Ca. What follows details the problems I encountered in getting the tires mounted and balanced. 
I contacted Alex at Tire Rack because the customer survey form would not e-mail properly. I then received the following in reply.

Hello,

I spoke with Alex and he did not receive your email. I'm sorry to hear that you are dissatisfied. What is your particular problem? Are the tires that you purchased not performing up to your expectations? We would like to work with you once we know your complaint.

Alice, Customer Service
The Tire Rack
800 428 8355 x 249
574 287 2345
574 236 7707 Fax
[email protected]
To this I sent the following reply.
Alice

First off, thank you for getting back to me. I tried to fill out you survey, but it would not send after I filled it in (blocked by my computer). I will try to explain the problems I have had in dealing with your recommended installer - Community Tire, in Brea, Ca.

I'll start off with customer service:
I called Community Tire on Tuesday of last week to confirm that my tires had arrived and to set up a day and time to have them installed on my rims. Friday at 8 AM was selected, and when I asked about how long it would take to have the tires mounted and balanced, and was given a time frame of two hours, if I left my rims. Friday at 8 AM I showed up with my rims, and was left standing at the counter for 15 minutes before the manager asked what I was there for. As I explained to him what I wanted, another customer walked in and the manager left me standing there while he went outside to look at this customers car. Another 15 minutes went by, and then he gets back to me again asking what I want. I explain once again that I was there to have four tires I had ordered from the Tire Rack mounted and balance, and that I did not need them installed on my car as I was going to do that myself. He then says to me - "Well, I have two sets of tires over there from the Tire Rack, which are yours". Next to the counter are two stacks of tires - one set is already mounted on rims, and the other, by process of elimination are mine. OK, now we are good to go. I give them my rims, and my phone number, which they say they will call when my tires and rims are ready to pick up. It is now 9 AM, it has taken an hour to get this far. As they did not call by 12:30, I called them to find out if the work was done, but was told they only had two done, and that it would be another hour before they were ready to pick up. I showed up at 1:30, and they were ready to go, except I was left standing at the counter for another half an hour. I asked one of the other employees that was just standing around if they could help me, but was told that I had to wait for the manager. Finely the manager got around to taking my money. He then told me to pull my car into the shop so they could install the wheels on the car. I again informed him that they were not installing the wheels on the car. With that, I pulled my car in, loaded my own wheels in the car, and then got the Hell away from there.

Workmanship:
When I went to install the rims and tires on my car, I found that each of my brand new BBS RC's (these rims came directly from VW) had numerous "bite" marks on the inside of the rims (that penetrated the paint), and that the outside lips on the hub centers had been scored by their equipment. After installing the rims/tires, I took the car out for a test drive - when I reached 60 mph, the front end began to shimmy very badly. Now keep in mind that the car these rims and tires go on is my new 2005 GTI that has only 3000 miles on it, that I had just take off the stock 17 x 7.5 Borbet alloys and Michelin tires, and the car had no problems before this. I drove the car home, and check to see if perhaps some of the wheel weights had fallen off. I did see any evidence of this, but I am standing there looking at the tires and suddenly it comes back to me that these are directional tires, so I check the left side of the car, and sure enough, all the tire are mount to rotate in the same direction (as if all 4 tires were to be mounted on the right side of the car). OK, so maybe I should have remembered to point this out to Community Tire, but shouldn't they, being professionals, know about this? I guess not.

Resolve:
Not wanting the hassle of dealing with Community Tire again, I took my car to the local Goodyear dealer this morning and had the two left side tires remount and balanced. I also had them check the balance on the two right side tires, and I'm very glad I did. The tire off the right front read - inside 1,00, outside 2.00. The right rear read - inside .000, outside .50. So I had these two tires re-balanced also. Once the work was completed, I test drove my car up to 80 mph, and there is now no shimmy. 

Money:
When I dropped off my rims at Community Tire, I inquired about the price, and the manager quoted me $130.00 (receipt attached) for mounting, balancing and stems. When I pointed out that the rims came with stems, he told me that the $130 was a flat fee per their arrangement with the Tire Rack. Now, I thought at the time this was a bit high, but since these guys were recommend by the Tire Rack, I could count on getting a very good job done on the work. This turns out to be untrue. The Goodyear dealer charged me $60.00 (receipt attached) to mount two tires, and balance all four. That would mean if I had gone to them first, then the whole thing would have only cost me $80.00, instead of $130.00. Of course there is also one other big difference - the Goodyear dealer did the work correctly. So much for the savings I made by buying my tires from the Tire Rack. Great service on tire sales, very poor recommendation on service. 

OK Alice, what can you do to make me happy as a customer of the Tire Rack.
To this they replied.
Good afternoon, 

I apologize that you had some problems with the installer. I have forwarded that email to the manager of the installation program. If you can fax me the copy of the 2nd labor bill that you paid to the Goodyear store, I will reimburse you for that amount. My fax # is 574-236-7707, & please put attention Candy, & also your invoice # of 1102008. Once received, the credit will be done in about 2-3 days. Again, please accept my apologies. 
Thank you for you business, we appreciate it! Have a great evening...

Sincerely,

Candy Spillman
Customer Service Representative
800-428-8355, ext 304

My reply to this was.
Candy

The refund I am due is for the $130.00 I paid to Community Tire for work they did not perform properly. As you are the party that recommended this supplier, I hold you accountable. Either get Community Tire to refund my money, or lose me as a customer.

Their reply to this was.
Mr. Moore, 

I do apologize, but we are not accountable for the installers on the list. We will only credit the 2nd labor bill from Goodyear, I do believe that is more then acceptable. If you call Community Tire & relay your experience to them, they may be willing to discount that labor bill for you, but we can not. Once again, if you fax me the copy of the Goodyear receipt, I will be more then happy to reimburse you 60.00. 
Thank you.


Sincerely,

Candy Spillman
Customer Service Representative
800-428-8355

And my final reply.
Say goodbye to this customer.
What I am trying to say here is just what the Tire Rack has admitted in their e-mail - "we are not accountable for the installers". So buyer beware. Do not have work performed by Community Tire, and check out the installers that the Tire Rack recommends very cafefully. A good tip is, if they aren't willing to let you watch them work on you wheels and tires, go else where. 
Bob


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

I'm going to be playing the bad guy, just giving you some warning.
You bought some tires from Tire Rack. You then had these tires delivered to a place that is on Tire Rack's list of installers and they screwed it up as a place named "Community Tire" probibly would. I'm sure thier installers have no experience and get paid maybe $7.00 an hour if they are lucky.
How is this Tire Rack's problem they are refunding you? You decieded who would mount the tires the first time. What do you want?



_Modified by tb 5112 at 9:47 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (tb 5112)*

i agree. tirerack just sells tires. it's up to you to find a good install shop thru experience, word of mouth or maybe on these forums. it sucks that they scratched your rims but i think even the best tire places scratch rims from time to time. doesn't matter where you go, the guy making a living spinning tires probably isn't concerned w/anything but finding a better job







anyway, tirerack's offer to reimburse you the 2nd shops costs is fair imo. just take it & consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (petesell)*

its fair, more than fair with what tirerack did
what do i have to say on this, lets just say i went to 8 tire installation locations to find someone with a plastic arms to mount the tires as to not damage my wheels. had them use towels on the "grab arms" and it came out perfect.
did you go to the community tire place and tell them they bent this and they mounted the tires wrong?
if they were that important to you in not getting damaged, i sure as hell would have put more effort forward on your part. not saying its right when they did, but alil time spent with the installer can assure that you get what you want


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

Sounds fair to me. You should have gone back to the original shop and had them correct the mistakes they made to begin with.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (MikekiM)*

I am having the transpiration looked into by our Installer team managment.
Alex


----------



## bollocks (Feb 11, 2005)

130 for mounting and balancing........WOW! I work at costco tire shop and we do all of that for 40$ and don't scratch rims! (We also inflate with nitrogen.)


----------



## neutered (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bollocks)*

does costco still mount & balance tires NOT bought from them even for a fee? i thought they stopped doing that in 2004?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (neutered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neutered* »_does costco still mount & balance tires NOT bought from them even for a fee? i thought they stopped doing that in 2004?
its either that or non members... i forget


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

If the shop uses a Hunter machine you can get a plastic grab not the metal one. If the place has the newer machine, don't ask me the number it's' the one at a slant, it is impossible to scratch a wheel unless the person is trying.
Sucks that the place scratched your wheels, best thing when looking for a new shop is talk to the counter person and if you can look at the shop. Information is ammunition.


----------



## bollocks (Feb 11, 2005)

Neutered, That is correct....... our shop still does it to some extent. If you bring in loose rims it makes it easy. The 10$ per, is the only money that the shop makes so they would be dumb to turn you down! As long as it is a recomended size.....(check costco.com)


----------



## neutered (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bollocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bollocks* »_If you bring in loose rims it makes it easy.

what did you mean by "loose"? not on the car? also, what balancing equipment does costco use? hunter roadforce? \\tia


----------



## bollocks (Feb 11, 2005)

yes, not on the car. we use Coats Mounting and balancing equip. Coats 9086(?) Mounting.
The top of the line, with robotic arms and such.
And also the 1800 balancer with pin plates.


----------



## bollocks (Feb 11, 2005)

ammcoats.com/product.html
9024 is the tire changer 
xr1800 balancer also on this site
really is great stuff! 
read the article on pin plates also, I am very impresses with the results....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bollocks at 7:14 PM 8-11-2005_


----------



## TK20vt (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok...I understand the importance of customer service, and the frustration it can cause when it is not present. However, I think Tire Rack was alright in this one. 
Since you were initially quoted at $130 for the install, but then had to shell out the extra $60 to have the work fixed by Goodyear, I think it's admirable that Tire Rack offered to reimburse your additional, unforseen costs. Their thoughts are probably that you were expecting to pay the $130, and you were comfortable with it...they are just covering the additional ammount you were hindered with.
Now, I must say here that I am in no way condoning the workmanship or results from the first tire shop...I do think you should have a word or two with them regarding the $130. Judging from how they treated you the first time, it might be hard to get them to listen to you (and quite frustrating), and I wouldn't blame you if you never wanted to deal with them again...but it might be worth it...your call.


----------



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

I have to agree with everyone else. While I can sympathize with Bob, I don't think tire rack is responsible and I think it was fair for them to offer to refund the extra labor from Goodyear. If you have a bitch with the work, take it up with the place that did the work, not the place that sold you the tires IMO.
P.S. to tire rack - you should vet your installers more thoroughly.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (dunno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunno* »_P.S. to tire rack - you should vet your installers more thoroughly.

forgive me, what is VET?
Alex


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

"Vet" is a verb meaning "to subject to expert appraisal or correction".
To the original poster - it seems to me that you bought tires from Tire Rack and mounting service from Community Tire. While I think it is good that you let Tire Rack know that you had problems with one of their recommended installers, if you had problems with the mounting service you should have gone back to Community Tire to get the problem addressed. If the tires were defective would you expect Community Tire to replace them?


----------



## neutered (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bollocks)*

well, just came from a costco tire center here in nj...mentioned that i didn't buy my tires from them...the tire advisor didn't even let me finish asking if i could have my wheels balance and i'd pay for the service...she interrupted me and said they don't do non-costco tires! they didn't seem busy or anything...so much for that i guess.


----------



## bollocks (Feb 11, 2005)

That is Lame.......I wish you where over here!!!
Just today I did 3 sets of installs of "Non ......" I hope I didn't waste too much off your time. I guess if you get the right person...Maybe! sorry.........(talk to the installers, maybe something on the side. tell them to say it's personal. I don't know just trying to help!)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bollocks)*

GO to community tire, and tell them you want 4 new wheels. They damaged the paint on yours whih will promote deterioration. Tell them that you want 4 new wheels delivered to you, and you will take your bussiness else where.


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_GO to community tire, and tell them you want 4 new wheels. They damaged the paint on yours whih will promote deterioration. Tell them that you want 4 new wheels delivered to you, and you will take your bussiness else where.

I Agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont normally respond to these types ofthreads but i do agree with some of the folks in here. Its clearly not TR fault. It was your choice to go there. TR didnt force you to. I to just brought tires from them and i take it to a friend who works at a tire place. Ive been doing this for years. I think you should go back to that Comm. Tire place and demand they make things right. It was clearly their fault that they ruined you rims. It was really nice for TR to reinburse you. I think it will be difficult to complain because of how long it was. You should have done this from day one. Maybe TR can help you. Maybe send you a copy of the complaint or have them call Comm. tire and push them to reinburse you or replace the damage rims. I hope things work out for you. Good luck


----------



## Bob's GTI (May 17, 2004)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

Friday afternoon I went to see Roger at Community Tire - it went as I suspected it would. I told him who I was, and why I was there, and he immediately became confrontation. He told me I should have brought my car to them so they could correct their mistakes (only he didn't admit they had made any mistakes), I told him that frankly, since they didn't do the work right in the first place, then why would I return to give them a second chance? He then proceeded to tell me that they mount over 150 tire a day, yada, yada yada. So why did you screw up the work on my rims and tires? At that point I could see that I was getting no where, and started walking out. Roger then offered my 1/2 of my money back, and I said fine, knowing that was going to be the best I could do with them.
A place of business that is ethical, I feel would have first apologized (which Community Tire never did), and then offer all of my money back. That's what a person or business is suppose to do when they preform incompetence work. But that is not the way things are done anymore. Too bad.
So I have a recommendation for you all - If you ever want the get your rims scratched, your tires mounted backwards and improperly balanced, and be overcharged for the work, go see Roger at Community Tire in Brea, Ca, and he will fix you right up. Just remember not to be in too big a hurry, it take time to do work that incompetent.
As for the Tire Rack. They did offer me the $60 back for the work that Goodyear performed, but I refuse it. Why? Because they miss the principal here - the work that was performed by Goodyear was professional and correct - I did not want a refund for that, I wanted a refund from Community Tire, and an admission that they screwed up.
Will I buy tire from the Tire Rack in the future? Maybe, maybe not. But one thing is for sure, I never rely on them again to recommend an installer. And that is the real weak link in what seems to be an other wise well run organization - as long as the Tire Rack is not willing and/or able to back-up their recommendations on the people that install what they sell, then they can not provide complete service to their customers. 
Bob


----------



## vwgtitornado (Aug 7, 2005)

bob...you have to relax a little. customer service and good service are one thing and in this case you did not get it from community tire. but your expectations in general are unreasonable. you seem to expect no less than perfection. my guess is you find yourself dissappointed ALOT.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtitornado)*

I agree with everyone. You need to relax a little bit. I think its actually excellent for TR to immediately offer a refund of $60 right off the bat.


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtitornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtitornado* »_bob...you have to relax a little. customer service and good service are one thing and in this case you did not get it from community tire. but your expectations in general are unreasonable. you seem to expect no less than perfection. my guess is you find yourself dissappointed ALOT. 

I think that as a service provider perfection should be your goal but when problems happen address it to those, yourself, whatever that is responsible and not at happenstance.
I would have gone straight back to the installer and gotten the job fixed, beyond the scratched wheels.


_Modified by tb 5112 at 7:12 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

I have to side with everyone else here. Although TireRack had Community Tire on their list of approved installers, they really aren't the ones to blame here. An informational letter to TireRack explaining the situation (like you did) is always a good first step. However your main beef here obviously should be with Community Tire.
I work in a form of customer service for my day job for a very large bank, and I've seen everything from outstanding customer service to piss-poor excuses. TireRack seems to lean more towards the prior in this case. They offered some assistance to an issue that was beyond their control. These days, that's admirable and somewhat surprising (especially considering it sells over the web). 
This Community Tire however sounds like a joke. If you were level-headed and not an OC irate timebomb, there's no way the shop manager should have gotten confrontational right off the bat. They were in the wrong, and it was obvious. Somehow you got 1/2 your money back, and you made it clear that you would never be back. Considering the crappy situation, you came out decent. Sucks, but it's true.
If Community Tire is owned by a parent company, I'd follow up with a hardcopy complaint and send a CC to a regional customer service rep for the parent company. I had a nasty experience at a local Tires Plus recently (quoted 2-hr oil change took close to 5 hrs, I missed seeing a friend of mine whom I hadn't seen in 2 years that left for LA that afternoon, and when I got back my OIL CAP WAS SITTING ON MY ENGINE!), and that's exactly what I did. Found out it was owned by Bridgestone/Firestone, and sent a copy of my complaint to the regional CS manager. You better believe I got a call back a few days later! If you don't then expect the shop manager to laugh and just tear the letter apart. 
That and posting personal experiences like you did on widely-read forums such as the 'Tex is more effective than you'd originally think. Remember, it's not libel if it's true! I'm sure I'm not the only guy who reads reviews of different companies on the web when I'm about to throw cash down on a purchase or service.


_Modified by magz0r at 7:14 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

wow you are nuts......
lets see here....tirerack wanted to give you back $ to cover the goodyear services, but your ego got in the way...
community tire gave you HALF off...

so you COULD HAVE paid a total of $65 to mount/balance a set of tires, but you paid $125....anyone see the point?...wow...just WOW...


_Modified by SLAB at 10:14 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## tprestontyree (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

Bob,
Might I recommend America's Tire Co., which I believe has at least 30 locations in the LA area. As a store manager for their "sister" company, Discount Tire Co., here in Texas, I would hope that our service would exceed that of Community Tire. Also, we match the Tire Racks prices plus the freight, we take care of you afte the sale with free rotations, free balancing, free flat repairs, and pro rata road hazard warranty. As a fellow member of the VW/Audi/BMW community, I get alot of guys who either think its cool or think that the Tire Rack is more techie than we are, but after they find out that we erase the pricing factor that the service we provide is well worth doing business with us. I know some may see this as a shameless plug, I know some may have had a bad experience with our company (I did before I became an employee), but I can assure you that we are the best in the industry, hands down. And better yet, some of us are fellow enthusiasts just like you!
Kindest regards,
Chia


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (vwgtitornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtitornado* »_bob...you have to relax a little. customer service and good service are one thing and in this case you did not get it from community tire. but your expectations in general are unreasonable. you seem to expect no less than perfection. my guess is you find yourself dissappointed ALOT. 

What he said but, "A LOT"


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Chia's_MkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chia’s_MkII* »_Bob,
Might I recommend America's Tire Co., which I believe has at least 30 locations in the LA area. As a store manager for their "sister" company, Discount Tire Co., here in Texas, I would hope that our service would exceed that of Community Tire. Also, we match the Tire Racks prices plus the freight, we take care of you afte the sale with free rotations, free balancing, free flat repairs, and pro rata road hazard warranty. As a fellow member of the VW/Audi/BMW community, I get alot of guys who either think its cool or think that the Tire Rack is more techie than we are, but after they find out that we erase the pricing factor that the service we provide is well worth doing business with us. I know some may see this as a shameless plug, I know some may have had a bad experience with our company (I did before I became an employee), but I can assure you that we are the best in the industry, hands down. And better yet, some of us are fellow enthusiasts just like you!
Kindest regards,
Chia

I went to a local Discount Tire Co as my friend is a manager there, great service and I got to watch the tech mount the tires while he was talking to me about drag cars. All around great operation.


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (SLAB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLAB* »_wow you are nuts......
lets see here....tirerack wanted to give you back $ to cover the goodyear services, but your ego got in the way...
community tire gave you HALF off...

so you COULD HAVE paid a total of $65 to mount/balance a set of tires, but you paid $125....anyone see the point?...wow...just WOW...

_Modified by SLAB at 10:14 PM 8-16-2005_

This is something that comes with age. Eventually, you get sick of people screwing you and decide to fight back. I would have done the same thing (though i dont think it is Tire Racks fault...but i dont know how their recommended installer list is decided). Its not about the money in a lot of cases, its about the principle. Plus...he still has scratched wheels and probably some animosity which i doubt another $60 would fix.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (jettaaction2.0)*

Remind me not to recommend a doctor to the original poster.....god forbid a procedure goes wrong, and he expects me to pay the medical malpractice settlement!


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (bollocks)*

costco would not mount the tires i recently purchased from tirerack because i did not purchase them from costco.


----------



## LoneRanger! (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you came out ok on the deal if they are willing to give you 60 bucks back, however I would never go abck to the place that did the first install ever again. I would also try to find the parent company as someone else mentioned and go through them to possibly get some issues taken care of, and 130.00 is hellaciously expensive for mounting and balancing! should run you no more than 10.00-15.00 a wheel around here~ I cant believe you even agreed to pay that high a price?

L.R.


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

you should thank tire rack for the reffund, theyve done their part to help you
then go to communist tire or whatever and tell them that the damage to the rims is worth either you picketing outside their business, or $$$ to offset the damage. 
if they refuse, point out that they can replace your rims and take the scratched ones off your hands or you could sue in small claims. find a witness to swear that the rims were mint before they went to the shop


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (jaybong)*

i totally agree, its not really tire racks problem, however they should have looked into there recomended installers a little more, but as far as tire rack is concerend i think they covered there end.
As far as your wheels go i would most definatley be taking them to court, Wheels are not cheap and not something to mess around with. my new tires are showing up tomorow and going on my rims at a recomneded tire rack place also so ill let you know how i make out.
Go after that tire place and make them pay for your rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (automagp68)*

Hmm...
I'm going to take the side of the original poster on this one. The reason being is that Tire Rack specifically lists Community Tire as a "certified installer", thus, it is reasonable to expect the same level of service from the affiliate as you would from Tire Rack. By putting a list of "certified installers" on their website, they must assume the responsibility of making sure those installers are up to their standards, and if things go wrong, they should endeavor to work with the installer (on your behalf) to make things right. I think it's nice that they offered to reimburse funds for the subsequent trip to Goodyear that the OP had to make, but they should have done much more than that - they should have worked it out with the customer to reach a suitable result.
That said, the OP should have never gone to Goodyear to get things fixed. If it were me, I would have gone back to Community Tire to have the problem rectified, have them inspect the wheels (so it's documented) and ask what they would to to make amends. I understand the frustration, but sometimes it's best to take your time if you want a positive result in the long term. Also, if it were me, and I took in brand new wheels and they came back knicked, scratched or otherwise any condition other than how I delivered them into their possession, I would be demanding new wheels (or monetary compenation if they were used wheels).
That's just me folks...then again, I work at a law firm and I'm a jerk when it comes to my car.
Also, I'm sad that Costco in my area doesn't mount "outside" tires. They were not only cheap, but they always did an incredible job. I had a set of Toyo Proxes T1-S tires in 215/40/16 on BBS RX wheels. The wheels were off the car, so I dropped them off and went shopping. When I came back an hour later, everything was done and when I pulled up to put them in the car, the techs had placed them on the floor of the garage, face up, on a blanket and with a blanket over top of them. I guess I had a funny look on my face, and the tech helping me said, "Dude, BBS wheels..We knew what we were working with so we were extra careful. Those are beautiful!" You don't get service like that everyday, and like I said, they did a great job and they were way less expensive than anywhere else. It makes me sad that they do't do that anymore...


_Modified by collins_tc at 10:24 AM 8-25-2005_


----------



## Rays_Golf_III (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

Hi Bob,
I can certainly see why you're upset. To put some things in perspective for everyone... based on a quick glance at their webpage, Tire Rack neither claims or disclaims liabililty for any mistakes made by these 3rd party installers but they do note how rigorously they qualify potential installers. 
Tire Rack really should point out their level of liability for 3rd party installation even if it's via a small "disclaimer" link at the bottom of that page.
Also Bob, I'm sure you realize it now but in almost all cases you should go back to the place the screwed up the job in the 1st place and get them to resolve it. If the results aren't satisfactory, contact Tire Rack for alternatives before taking it to an entirely independent 4th party. That is a pretty standard practice. 
As has been mentioned, having Zero Tolerance for errors merely sets you up for constant disappointment.
As far as how badly they screwed up your install, yes, I would have also thought twice about taking it back there.
I really hope you get these issues resolved.










_Modified by Rays_Golf_III at 12:40 PM 8-25-2005_


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

Sounds like Tire Rack was more than fair to offer $60 pretty quickly. Impossible for them to contantly screen and monitor thousands of tire installation points. Surely the average person would know a trusted local shop, or worst case, a VW dealer, to take some tires to for mounting and balancing rather than an unknown entity. I have to give Tire Rack a thumbs up on this one. The average company would said, so sorry, don't let the door hit you...
I've dealt with Tire Rack, had plenty of good and one not so good experience. They quickly remedied the not so good experience more than fairly. Benefit of the doubt=TR in this book.
Just my anecdotal 2c.


----------



## whiteK2Golf (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (Bob's GTI)*

Man that sucks about your wheels. I do tires for a living and have seen a lot of wheels get chewed up on those "European" "Touchless" machines. The only way to make sure they don't get all messed up is to have them clamp them from the outside of the rim. Basically the heads on the machine push out to the inside of the wheel or if you let them go all the way out, place the wheel in the middle and return the heads to the middle. The heads have a second part of the m that looks sorta like this: < lip of wheel > (these are pretty much what the clamps look like on our machines <>) If they won't buy you new wheels. then make sure in the future they mount/dismount tires clamping the wheels like this...it's a PITA but the only way to preserve the finish of you wheels. 
PS. The BBS wheels seem to be soft as far a wheels and those wheel clamps go meaning that they get cut up pretty easy. Good luck man.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (whiteK2Golf)*

I am actually working with the BBB on a tire rack issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to tirerack.


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Remind me not to recommend a doctor to the original poster.....god forbid a procedure goes wrong, and he expects me to pay the medical malpractice settlement!


Dude are you kidding







if you were say a Medical Insurance Company and you recomended a Doctor in your "Network" to me yea I'd be piss'd if he sucked too! 
there is a slight difference


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (protijy337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protijy337* »_Dude are you kidding







if you were say a Medical Insurance Company and you recomended a Doctor in your "Network" to me yea I'd be piss'd if he sucked too! 
there is a slight difference









Yes, there is. But would you sue the doctor that sucked or the network that recommended him?


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (LoneRanger!)*

I had the same thing happen to me! I had to pay over $100 bucks to a RIP OFF place in Cherry Hill, NJ called Trio Tire for M&B. They were Also on the list from Tire Rack. I have had no problems with Tire Rack but I sometimes wonder about these "Recommended Tire Installers" BE SURE TO ASK & GET THE FULL MOUNT PRICE UP FRONT BEFORE THE WORK IS DONE.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: A warning to Tire Rack Customers (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_I am actually working with the BBB on a tire rack issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to tirerack.

email me your billing phone #
Alex


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Yes, there is. But would you sue the doctor that sucked or the network that recommended him?

You deal with both of them. The doctor for the malpractice is obvious. However, the network has an obligation to their members for the people that they recommend. Afterall, the member is paying a fee for the services of the provider. It's called "consideration" in legal terms. If a company is going to hold themselves out so as to recommend someone to provide services on their behalf, even if the recommending company doesn't profit from it (and you would be naive to think they don't get something in return for being "recommended"), they have as much of a legal obligation as the direct provider.
Sorry to say, but heck yes I would hold Tire Rack responsible (in addition to the provider).


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Yes, there is. But would you sue the doctor that sucked or the network that recommended him?

I'd sue the doc and be pissed at the network for not looking into who they reffer


----------

